# Fisher Homesteader blowing fuses



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Getting really worried with the storm coming! My plow keeps blowing the fuse to the 
(Snowplow Park/Turn & Snowplow Control). It's a 10 amp fuse. My mechanic said to try putting a 15 amp fuse in there. He said there might be to much draw from it sitting outside all year(might have rusted up inside or something). Any ideas?


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh and the fuse blows when i turn it side to side not up and down.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

now when i push the left button it goes up. this is really strange.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds like a valve maybe stuck, going left when pressing up. Also, check for any frays for it blowing fuses and is the motor clean (locked up?), you said it sat outside.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

matts27;1167433 said:


> Sounds like a valve maybe stuck, going left when pressing up. Also, check for any frays for it blowing fuses and is the motor clean (locked up?), you said it sat outside.


I checked for frays and found nothing. It was stored under a carport so it is like new clean. I followed the wire from the remote to the relay on the plow cant get the cover off of it though. When i push it to the right it clicks in the relay box. What do you mean a valve? would that be something in that relay box on the plow?


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah, there's 3 solenoid valves that control the hydro's. I'd check the controller to the truckside wiring conector on the front of the truck. Go to the fisher website and you'll find a break down of the pump/hydralics with the valve body. You should get 12 volts to the solenoids when you switch left/right up/ down etc. Also, check for a good ground to the valve body from your battery. Sounds like the pump is fine if it runs. You changed the fluid this year? Got all the air out? If you didn't change it , whats the fluid look like? Water/sludge? Just trying to see what happened, just initially sounded like a stuck valve body, they're under the solenoids next to the pump, think they have a plastic cover over them.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

matts27;1167608 said:


> yeah, there's 3 solenoid valves that control the hydro's. I'd check the controller to the truckside wiring conector on the front of the truck. Go to the fisher website and you'll find a break down of the pump/hydralics with the valve body. You should get 12 volts to the solenoids when you switch left/right up/ down etc. Also, check for a good ground to the valve body from your battery. Sounds like the pump is fine if it runs. You changed the fluid this year? Got all the air out? If you didn't change it , whats the fluid look like? Water/sludge? Just trying to see what happened, just initially sounded like a stuck valve body, they're under the solenoids next to the pump, think they have a plastic cover over them.


Woohooooo! Fixed! The plastic cover that covers the valves and wires on the plow was crushing the green wire against the metal. Another words when they put the plow on a couple years ago they left a wire hanging out of the cover and tightened it up...wtf! 
Thanks a lot man!


----------

